
Fortnite’s success led to months of intense crunch at Epic Games - pdeva1
https://www.polygon.com/2019/4/23/18507750/fortnite-work-crunch-epic-games
======
theresgottabe
Billion dollar hit of the Decade - 3X your pay might be worth it. “Most
employees don’t mind crunching if you are giving them three times their salary
in bonuses. A lot of people leave. They come in, think to themselves ‘I am
gonna stick it out for four bonus checks, and then I am out’.”

------
wmf
With "game as a service" the crunch will never end.

